# Mitsubishi MT1601FD



## Jack M. Coelho (Nov 14, 2020)

Greetings folks,
I recently purchased a "refurbished" Mitsubishi MT1601FD tractor and am having trouble finding an operators/service manual for this specific model. I was informed that the MT160D is the same machine, but apparently it is not. I am specifically trying to locate the hydraulic fluid reservoir filler port on my model. The port on most Mitsubishi's of this class in next to the gear shifter, right between your legs when sitting on the tractor, but it isn't on the MT1601FD. It would also be helpful to know which bolt is the plug for the overfill port. Any info. out there would be appreciated.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jack M. Coelho said:


> Greetings folks,
> I recently purchased a "refurbished" Mitsubishi MT1601FD tractor and am having trouble finding an operators/service manual for this specific model. I was informed that the MT160D is the same machine, but apparently it is not. I am specifically trying to locate the hydraulic fluid reservoir filler port on my model. The port on most Mitsubishi's of this class in next to the gear shifter, right between your legs when sitting on the tractor, but it isn't on the MT1601FD. It would also be helpful to know which bolt is the plug for the overfill port. Any info. out there would be appreciated.


Jack,

Welcome. As a member, you now have access to the top tab called MANUALS. Click it. Next, look to the left. Click TRACTORS. The click on CUT sized tractors. Scroll thru the various models and makes. This site has plenty of Mitsubishi-Satoh manuals here.

This site is very handy for finding the documents. However, it lacks a real "Mitsubishi" sub-forum for CUT tractors. There are over 100,000 of these machines in the US alone.

You can also join us at https://mitsubishitractors.groups.io We moved from Yahoo Groups.

Both here and the other link are good sources to inquire for assistance.


----------

